# Power Pro Line found to be defective



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

I bought some Power pro line off Amazon, last time I will ever do that. It seems the seller was selling defective line. I was snapping 50lb line on small skates. 

The line was tested by the manufacture and found to be defective. The good news is the manufacturer shimano/ Power Pro, will be sending me a new 1500 yard spool of 50lb. line. Wish I did not have to go through all that, but I did. 

I think this is the end of me buying powerpro forever. I will use the defective line for fresh water fishing, heh.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sorry to hear that. I'll pay the s/h for you to forward that free spool to me.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Not the first time I've heard people having problems with 50lb PP. I use 15lb and 40lb on a lot of my stuff and I love it. I have 50 on one and no problems yet.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Is it all colors of 50 lb PP? 

I was thinking of getting some of the red.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

So ya got a bad batch and they made good on it. I use PP in Green and Red. had a similar problem, not the same but they made good on it. No problems at all.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

was it an old batch b/c this was an infamous problem years ago, they have since fixed the problem and the new batches do not have this issue. price and diameter make PP my favorite braid


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

No, it was brand new style spectra, green on a 1500 ft. roll. Now I am paranoid to use PP 50lb anymore, I will switch to another brand because of this. Not sure which other one. Better to pay money up front then to lose a fish of your lifetime. I will switch to 80lb of another brand  I have high hopes for my surf fishing 

I think it's great they made good on it, but why don't they pull the bad stuff instead of selling it to people who need to figure out if the line is bad or not.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

ok that confirms. I snapped some too a while back, maybe 3 times in on one fishing trip and thought that maybe I frayed it somehow. I think that was me making excuses because I had only casted no more than a dozen times per trip (short trips). My buddy did the same thing and we were skeptical. I stayed away for a while then gave it another try and have not had problems since. I'm glad that you posted this. thanks.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Sorry man, PP is not reliable. I would like to hear all other opinons on alternatives. When I send the line in for defects, they said, maybe there are rocks where you fish? no, thats not it. I fish off the beach with just sand, and I am very careful. Anyway, it was found to be defective. It snaps like crazy, even on 5-10-15lb fish. I will test the new line they send me and let you know the results. I probably will go overkill now that this has happened. I'd rather buy heavier line than lose fish.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Private me your email, I can give you the form. Send it back with 75 yards and they will test it in the lab. The line dries really fast, the colors also come off on your hands even when it's not wet. No more power pro for me except for the 1500 yard reel they will send me. I plan to use the defective 50lb for fresh water fishing, hahah.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Today I got the new line, they did make good on it. I just think about all the other people who bought the line and are not as persistant as me. They send me out a 1500 yard spool of 80lb line, so I should be good to go now.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

well that is fair considering you could have lost the fish of a life time


----------

